# The horror



## Big Don (Dec 22, 2008)

the horror


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh, the huge manatee!


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 22, 2008)

Is he really that bored?


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 22, 2008)

Big Don said:


> the horror



This is not someone you know, I presume, Don?


----------



## Big Don (Dec 22, 2008)

Gordon Nore said:


> This is not someone you know, I presume, Don?


Actually, kinda resembles a friend of mine...


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 22, 2008)

I... well... yeah at a loss for words here. 


also thanking the good Lord above that I not as hairy as ole Harry there.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 22, 2008)

.....:shrug:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 23, 2008)

ummmmmm.....speechless here.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 23, 2008)

Hmmm ... trying to think ... what word would you use to describe it?  See, for the opposite gender and more southern hair styles there are terms that describe the effect ... like ... "Dorito."  This is like handlebars gone wild, so ... would you call it a Harley???? :lol2:


----------



## Big Don (Dec 23, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Hmmm ... trying to think ... what word would you use to describe it?  See, for the opposite gender and more southern hair styles there are terms that describe the effect ... like ... "Dorito."  This is like handlebars gone wild, so ... would you call it a Harley???? :lol2:


Well, those really long handlebars you sometimes see on motorcycles are called APE HANGERS...


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't think he has a girlfriend or wife.

My wife doesn't even let me pick my own nose without a tissue!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 23, 2008)

Big Don said:


> the horror


 

You could have worned me. I mean bad stories and or knife cutting pictures were not as bad as that picture.  

*twitch*

I hope to be ok.


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 23, 2008)

:lfao: I just showed that pic to my 8 year old son and told him I was gonna grow my mustache like that.  The look on his face was priceless as he paused for a second and said "Um, Erica would never kiss you again!"


----------



## Big Don (Dec 23, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> You could have worned me. I mean bad stories and or knife cutting pictures were not as bad as that picture.
> 
> *twitch*
> 
> I hope to be ok.


You read the words "THE HORROR" *TWICE* and still clicked the link. You were warned.


----------



## jarrod (Dec 23, 2008)

wow, tim sylvia sure has a lot of time on his hands lately.

jf


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 23, 2008)

Hugh Jackman's really let himself go...


Sorry, I got nothin'.


----------

